# Fehler nach Update von SuSE 10.0 auf SuSE 10.1



## bubsgbr (10. Dez. 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wir nutzen ISPConfig schon einige Zeit und sind sehr zufrieden.
Nach einem Systemupdate funktionieren allerdings die Statistiken und phpMyadmin nicht mehr.
Bei den Statistiken kommt es zu einem Timeout und es wird eine php zum Dowload angeboten.
Bei phpMyAdmin erscheint folgende Meldung:
Die Sitzung konnte nicht ohne Fehler gestartet werden, schauen sie bitte in das Fehlerprokoll von PHP und/oder ihres Webservers und konfigurieren sie PHP entsprechend.

ISP Config wurde schon neu kompiliert, ohne Erfolg.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Till (10. Dez. 2007)

Ich vermute dass das SuSE Update einige Konfigurationsdateien überschrieben hat. Ich würde Dir raten, mal alle Config Dateien anhand des Perfect Setups für OpenSuSE 10.1 durchzugehen.

Mit phpmyadmin meinst Du das ISPConfig phpmyadmin .pkg auf Port 81?


----------



## bubsgbr (11. Dez. 2007)

Ja, das über Port 81 läuft.
Ein "normales" phpmyadmin funktioniert. In den Logfiles unter /root/ispconfig/httpd/log sind keine Hinweise auf Fehler zu finden.

ISPConfig nutzt doch eigene Konfigurationsdateien für PHP und Apache. Hier hat doch das SuSE-System keinen Einfluß drauf?

Wenn die Statistiken nicht funktionieren, dann kann es doch nur irgendetwas mit den Quotas bzw. dem Traffic zu tun haben. Das quota-Paket habe ich mal aktualisiert, ohne Erfolg. Welches Paket wäre denn für den Traffic zuständig?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Till (11. Dez. 2007)

Sieh bitte mal nach, ob apparmor wirklich deaktiviert ist.


----------



## bubsgbr (11. Dez. 2007)

apparmor ist nicht installiert.
Die Firewall von Suse und ISPConfig sind deaktiviert.
Als Firewall ist shorewall im Einsatz. Hier wird aber auch nix ungewöhliches angezeigt.


----------



## bubsgbr (15. Dez. 2007)

Wenn wir die Statistiken über den Kunden abrufen, werden diese angezeigt.

Nur halt über die Webs gibt es Probleme.


----------



## Till (16. Dez. 2007)

Von welchen Statistiken redest Du genau? Die Webseiten Statistiken (webalizer) kann man nie über den Kunden abrufen, das sind völlig unterschiedliche Dinge als die Traffic Statistik und die Harddisk Nutzung.


----------



## bubsgbr (16. Dez. 2007)

Wenn ich auf Kunden -> Statistik gehe, dann wird mir die Traffic-Statistik angezeigt. Das funktioniert.

Wenn ich auf Webs -> www.xyz.de -> Statistik gehe, dann sollte hier verbrauchter Speicherplatz angezeigt werden. Das klappt aber nicht, es kommt zum Timeout.

Es geht nicht um webalizer-Statistiken.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Till (16. Dez. 2007)

Ok, dann funktioniert das Linux Shell Programm "du" nicht bei Dir. Oder, falls Du sudo speziell für "du" konfiguriert hast, dann ist vielleicht Deine sudo Konfiguration überschrieben worden.


----------



## bubsgbr (16. Dez. 2007)

Hallo Till,

das Shell-Programm du funktioniert - zumindest als root
sudo ist installiert, war/ist aber nicht für du eingerichtet.

Wie müsste denn die sudo-Konfiguration für ISP-Config aussehen?
Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Till (17. Dez. 2007)

Wenn Du sudo nicht für du konfiguriert hast, ist das ok.

Versuche bitte mal, das Ganze als User admispconfig auszuführen

su admispconfig
du --max-depth=1 /var/www/web1/


----------



## bubsgbr (17. Dez. 2007)

Hallo Till,

erstmal Danke für Deine Hilfe.

su admispconfig
du --max-depth=1 /srv/www/web2/

Ergebnis:

27432   /srv/www/web2/web
du: „/srv/www/web2/user/web2_info/Maildir“: Keine Berechtigung
du: „/srv/www/web2/user/web2_info/.spamassassin“: Keine Berechtigung
124     /srv/www/web2/user
17356   /srv/www/web2/log
4       /srv/www/web2/cgi-bin
4       /srv/www/web2/ssl
4       /srv/www/web2/phptmp
du: „/srv/www/web2/tmp“: Keine Berechtigung
4       /srv/www/web2/backup
44944   /srv/www/web2/

Könnten die Berechtigungen das Problem sein?


----------



## bubsgbr (17. Dez. 2007)

Habe noch etwas gefunden:

Über die Administration kann ich auch keinen Serverstatus abfragen. Hier passiert das Gleiche.
Könnte es mit UTF-8 zusammenhängen? Die Datenbank läuft jedenfalls auf UTF-8. Das war aber schon bei 10.0 so

Hier noch ein Auszug aus /root/ispconfig/httpd/logs/error_log:

################
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php/extensions/bz2.so' - /usr/lib/php/extensions/bz2.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
################

Das wiederholt sich des öfteren.


----------



## Till (18. Dez. 2007)

> Könnten die Berechtigungen das Problem sein?


Nein, normalerweise ist das kein Problem. Du kannst aber sudo so konfiguerieren, dass der du befehl vom user admispconfig mit root Rechten ausgefühert wird und dann dieseArt der  Konfiguration in der Datei /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/config.inc.php aktivieren.

Wenn die ISPConfig Datenbank das falsche Locale hätte, dann müssten auch alle anderen Formulare z.B. der Webs oder User Konfiguration in ISPConfig defekt sein.

Die Statistiken die bei Dir ausgelesen wrden, kommen nicht aus der datenbank sondern direkt von dem Shell Befehl.



> Hier noch ein Auszug aus /root/ispconfig/httpd/logs/error_log:
> 
> ################
> PHP Warning: PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php/extensions/bz2.so' - /usr/lib/php/extensions/bz2.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
> ...


Das ist merkwürdig, da das angegebene Verzeichnis nichts mit ISPConfig zu tun hat. Vielleicht hat der SuSE Updater global Konfig Dateien per search & replace geändert 

Das sind die Gründe, warum ich niemals SuSE für einen Hosting Server nehmen würde. Updates auf eine höhere SuSE Version gehen fast immer schief.


----------



## bubsgbr (19. Dez. 2007)

Guten Morgen Till,

die Datenbank ist UTF-8 - in ISPConfig werden sämtliche Umlaute falsch dargestellt - Soll ich diese in latin1 ändern?

Die fehlenden Module aus /root/ispconfig/httpd/logs/error_log - z.B. bz2.so - kann ich unter /root/ispconfig/php nicht finden.  Erstellt denn das ISPConfig-Setup diese Module nicht?

Das phpMyAdmin über :81 nicht funktioniert liegt wahrscheinlich an den fehlenden Modulen?

Wollte clamav updaten:
######################
configure: error: gcc 4.1.0 is known to incorrectly compile upx.c. Upgrade your compiler to at least 4.1.1/4.1.2)
######################

Wenn ich das Setup ausführe, dann erscheint danach immer die Fehlermeldung:
######################
[error] an unknown filter was not added: PHP
######################

Habe dann immer die SetOutputFilter PHP in /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php auskommentiert. Ist das ok so?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## Till (19. Dez. 2007)

Zitat von bubsgbr:


> die Datenbank ist UTF-8 - in ISPConfig werden sämtliche Umlaute falsch dargestellt - Soll ich diese in latin1 ändern?


Nein, wenn die oben genannten Formulare gehen, dann nicht. Die Texte kommen nicht aus der Datenbank!



> Die fehlenden Module aus /root/ispconfig/httpd/logs/error_log - z.B. bz2.so - kann ich unter /root/ispconfig/php nicht finden.  Erstellt denn das ISPConfig-Setup diese Module nicht?


bz2.so wird von ISPConfig nicht kompiliert und nicht verwendet. Da muss Der SuSE Updater was kaputt gemacht haben bzw. eine php.ini Datei geändert haben, die ihn nichts angeht. Schau mal bitte in der Datei /root/ispconfig/php/php.ini nach, ob bz2.so dort aktiviert ist. Wenn Ja, kommentier es aus.



> Wollte clamav updaten:
> ######################
> configure: error: gcc 4.1.0 is known to incorrectly compile upx.c. Upgrade your compiler to at least 4.1.1/4.1.2)
> ######################


Da kann ich Dir nichts zu sagen. ISPConfig verwendet die normalen ClamAV Sourcen. Entweder Du aktualisierst gcc oder musst mit dem alten ClamAV leben.



> Wenn ich das Setup ausführe, dann erscheint danach immer die Fehlermeldung:
> ######################
> [error] an unknown filter was not added: PHP
> ######################
> ...


Nein, nicht wirklich  Ändere nicht den Sourcecode sondern stell einfach den richtigen PHP Modus in der Datei /home/admispconfig/ispconfig/lib/config.inc.php ein. In Deinem Fall wird sad wohl "addtype" statt "both" sein.


----------



## bubsgbr (19. Dez. 2007)

So, den PHP-Modus habe ich geändert -  Danke

Zur Datenbank: Es sind auch bei den Namen und Adressen die Umlaute futsch - Das ist aber nicht das Problem - das kann ich so ändern

In der /root/ispconfig/php/php.ini stehen keine aktivierten Module, bz2.so war/ist nur ein Beispiel gewesen. Es stehen mehrere in der errror_log: mysql.so zlib.so unixODBC.so usw. Habe auch mal den /etc - Ordner nach /usr/lib/php/ durchsucht und nur etwas in der prelink.cache gefunden -  Ob ich die mal löschen sollte ???

Die Meldung von phpMyAdmin soll laut google ein save.session Problem sein. Dieses steht in der /root/ispconfig/php.ini auf /tmp

Für clamav habe ich auch die Sourcen verwendet - Aber das ist für mich erstmal nebensächlich.


----------



## bubsgbr (27. Dez. 2007)

Das Problem ist gelöst.

Muss wohl vor/während oder nach dem Update die php.ini nach / kopiert haben.

Der Apache und ISPConfig haben dann diese Datei verwendet.

Naja, da sage ich mal nix weiter zu.

Danke noch mal für die Hilfe.

Was mache ich den mit den Umlauten in der ISPConfig-Oberfläche?


----------

